# Custom bow case ideas



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Sounds like you need to build yourself a good deep case (deep enough that you can put a bow in it with a quiver on the bow) and then work on storage. I think the easiest way would be to use the little plano plastic fishing tackle boxes inside (they're cheap and can be had in many sizes) and attach them with velcro so you can remove them as needed (won't need target pins, field points or score cards during hunting season and don't need broadheads during target season).

You forgot something in your list too, arrows (unless you're going to store them in the quiver)!! You could easily make the case a little wider and make room for an arrow tube inside the case.

Also, check out the Aurora Pro Line cases and all their interchangeable pockets. Might now be something you want but will probably give you ideas or maybe you could buy some of the pockets and use those.


----------



## BUDDYBAGS (Dec 13, 2009)

Aurora Pro Line cases


----------



## mackedanzchr (May 5, 2011)

The Aurora cases are nice... One thing I forgot to mention is I live in an apartment. It's not a tiny apartment, but I still don't have a lot of space. So I was thinking it would be nice to have one case I can just grab and go and not have to worry about which arrows I have, which broadheads, which release. They would all be in there nice and neat and ready to go. I do realize it will be a little heavier, hell it will be already if I make it like the road cases I'm used to! (Hence the wheels). I have a ... rough design in Google's sketchup. I'll try posting a pic in a moment to show what I've got.


----------



## mackedanzchr (May 5, 2011)

Not sure if this worked...


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice work! Hopefully it works out for you


----------



## mackedanzchr (May 5, 2011)

Thanks, I'm modelling my arrows right now... I'm being WAY to detailed on this I think lol. I've made the point, a crude nock, a bare shaft, and a fletching. To literally build my arrow!

So, how many broad heads do most people have, or would like to carry with them? ( I know there are people that only have 3 because they are die hard fans of them, and then the other extreme... hmmm...)


----------



## mackedanzchr (May 5, 2011)




----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

mackedanzchr said:


> View attachment 1266039
> 
> 
> Not sure if this worked...


http://www.skbdirect.com/golf-cases/standard-ata-golf-travel-case.html

SKB case with wheels.

48" x 12"

$209.00

Add two layers of foam to one side (base layer and top layer to cut out shapes for your bow).
Attach plano boxes to the other side...pvc tube for arrow storage.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

I managed to get most of that in a 34.5" x 10.5" x 3.5" case (helps to use a recurve) --- Here:









Still arranging things, and need to get an arrow puller and other odds and ends.


----------



## mackedanzchr (May 5, 2011)

Nice case, sadly I have a compound so I can't take it down and make it smaller lol...


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Understood. Here're some thoughts from my having made two so far and starting a third:

- the arrow holder complicates the process --- requires finishing it and the interior before assembly and can get damaged when cutting the case apart
- proportions are important --- the arrow holder is just a bit too long
- the dividers in only the bottom are a problem since they stiffen the sides resulting in the sides of the top not lining up
- allow a fudge factor --- real world doesn't line up w/ measured computer drawings --- had to notch one divider so it wouldn't touch the fletchings
- sourcing hardware (esp. solid brass) is a pain --- I have to order from three different vendors (Woodcraft, Lee Valley and D. Lawless) which is a pain and the corner protectors are out of stock until 31 May and I've since found a (hopefully) nicer handle (but it's antiqued brass and I'll have to polish it) --- have to file off the brushed finish on the catches and polish them


----------



## mackedanzchr (May 5, 2011)

as far as hardware I have decided to go the route of more of a road case like touring bands and what not use, since I went to school for audio and like the look. Real world never matches the computer sadly. My arrows are shorter than my bow is long so I got lucky there. It all comes down to planning it all first the computer can help at least see how everything looks.


----------

